# DTHM M x CT F?



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

What would you get if you bred a double tail halfmoon male with a crowntail female? i dont know much about betta genetics so i was wondering if someone on here could help me out 
also, the male is a metallic blue/green with a red wash, and the female is a green dragon, what colors would i expect should i decide to spawn them?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

You'd probably get comb tails with the double tail geno. if your lucky one or two might be a double tail but I highly doubt it


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

what about color?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

blue, green and red combos (multi colors)but most will probably have a red wash(I believe red is a dominant color). They will probably have some with a metallic sheen and some with dragon scale. But you may also get odd ball colors that are in the genes.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

lvandert is exactly right, you'd get long finned offspring with poor web reduction, most of them super deltas with DT geno. IMHO you shouldn't cross two different forms unless you have a very specific reason or goal for your line. The outcome also depends greatly on the genetic history of the fish- are these pet store fish, or fish from a breeder? Do you know the genotype of these guys? 

Color wise, it also depends on the history of the fish. Most likely you will get turquoise and steels with red wash, in combination with the poor finnage you'd have overall very low quality fish that very few people would purchase. :-/ have you considered starting with a sibling pair with decent form from a reputable breeder? Through selling offspring you'd be making more than what you spent in the first place.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

yes, they are petstore fish :/ i have owned fish from breeders as well as a Thailand import. this would be my first spawn, and im not doing it to make a profit, im doing it for the "experience" of breeding, while i do not know the genetics of these fish i really like the form and color of both, and im really curious as to what their fry would look like


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A mess on the fins. Bad ray reduction, no DTs. 

CT and VT are two that should never, IMO, be mixed into other tail types just because of their dominance.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

It might not work out but I totally agree with "testing the waters before you jump in head first". I've done a few pet store spawns to get the jist of it and then started going for quality.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

cjconcepcion said:


> yes, they are petstore fish :/ i have owned fish from breeders as well as a Thailand import. this would be my first spawn, and im not doing it to make a profit, im doing it for the "experience" of breeding, while i do not know the genetics of these fish i really like the form and color of both, and im really curious as to what their fry would look like


If you are wanting the "experience" of breeding, why not start with good stock to you can have the "experience" of finding homes for them???

Combtail and half moon double tail will just be a mess....

Good luck,


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

okay.. thanks to all of yall for the advice! i might try a CT male, but ill see  but just wondering what do you guys do with the fry that arent show quality, do petstores like petsmart and petco buy bettas from local breeders? i know i would have to cull a bunch of them, i dont think anyone would buy them if i tried to sell them on here or on aquabid


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

No, pet stores have strict contracts with their suppliers, they don't purchase unwanted fish from local breeders. For me, fish that aren't sold or culled become pets for myself and my family.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

okay, well, thank you guys for the help! gonna try and find a better pair now


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.aquabid.com is a good place to start window shopping. Try to get some idea of what you want to breed for. Color or type or both.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Check with your local pet stores, if you have any. Not the big chain ones, but mom and pop type stores. I have one that has agreed to buy any betta's I raise.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

okay! i think im gonna do plakats or crowntails, what would happen if you bred a male plakat with a female crowntail, would the fry be short finned with slight web reduction?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

that still leaves very messy fins.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

You shouldn't cross two different fin types without a specific reason. For example, experienced breeders will cross doubletails into a line to improve the broadness of the dorsal and anal fins. You aren't to that point where it is necessary just yet, so stick to the same tail types. I recommend HMPK as they are very hardy, they don't get weighted down by their finnage, there's less of a chance for damage during spawning, and tail-biting isn't an issue. Crowntails require very soft and pristine water, as bending/curling/breaking of the exposed rays can happen very easily.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

okay, thanks! im gonna start looking for some plakats then  thank you to everyone for your advice!


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

this is the new male i got  just gotta find him a girl now!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Decent male to start with
Look for a heave branch stright edge female


----------

